# What color is this? I rescued another one



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, i didn't really want anymore bettas at the moment, especially a male.
but I was at a LPS looking for some ghost shrimp actually, 
I noticed about 13 cups over the sink, and I have never seen cups so small to house bettas in, 
since I didn't bring my camera in, I just looked up an approximate size, it is no larger than this.
http://thegab.org/Articles/images/BettaCareSheet/ChangeBetta.jpg
So I picked up each cup, I mean they were all beautiful and looked healthy, despite the small size acccomidation, then I saw a cup with a crack down the side, and a little guy laying, with JUST enough water to cover his back.
I bought the little guy, he like, screamed buy me with telepathy :3
here he is, he is a mustard gas color with orange spots O.O
he might be a little pale.
(Flash)








look at that face :3










(No flash)

























So yeah, I think he is a sweetheart, I love the red spots though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOhhh he's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's awesome! Very unique. i've never seen one quite like him..I'm sure he appreciates you rescuing him from such a small amount of water.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, I'd call him a multi color.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hes very pretty


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I love this guy, now for a name.
Kaname
it is the only one fitting.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! He's SO pretty  I love his colors!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

very unique !


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I had to name him Eros, :3 I think I might enter him in the contest, he is so friendly to me :3


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

<3 the fins!!!! so pretty! Great find


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! Great find!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwwww.....he is beautiful. Does look like my new boy! Just more blue on him.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love him!! What great coloring and I love the spots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

What pic should I use for the contest coming up guys? I love this fish O.O
































LMAO he ish like o.o *drool* ish that, food? Eros wantsh a werrrm.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Love the coloring on him!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

awww I WANT him he's soooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, I love the little guy, his color is getting better,
well I mean the blue is turning a purpleish dark, and the lining on his fins is more dark, the yellow a bit more vibrant too  I love this fishh


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous fish!! He's like the veiltail version of those beautiful plakats I always see!

Jealous jealous jealous ;_;


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

He's a total cutie -- I can see why you couldn't resist him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very cute!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks, I just gotta get him to eat O.O he still hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow he's beautiful! But that picture of the betta cups, that's the size my LPS always uses for their bettas. Actually they have a lid with a little hole in it, hardly big enough to fit your pinkie finger through. And once I went over and a fish had jumped out! He survived though, and it's kind of like how you found him.


----------

